# Dead Space 2



## projectjetfire (Dec 20, 2010)

Is anyone as excitied as I am about this? Man, Ive been trying to finish the first one at the moment and its fricking AWESOME!


----------



## synrgy (Dec 20, 2010)

I expect I'll check it out. If it's at all improved on the first one, it'll definitely be worth at least one good play through. (With the all lights out and full surround sound! )

That said, the first one kinda fell flat for me. I mean, I really liked it, but a big factor in games for me is the replay factor. Once I got through the game the first time, it just didn't feel worth going back and playing again. I tried recently because it had been SO long, but I just couldn't stay interested. By the time I got to the part where there are asteroids coming at the ship and you have to shoot them from the turret, I was just done with it.

Anyway, should be cool.


----------



## projectjetfire (Dec 20, 2010)

I seriously hated that bit with the turret, so glad to get past that if Im being honest. Wrecked my brain and gets me all tense trying to target the guns properly. However, the bit where you have to kill the huge what looks like a "ladys private area" near the food stores is nigh on impossible.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I expect I'll check it out. If it's at all improved on the first one, it'll definitely be worth at least one good play through. (With the all lights out and full surround sound! )
> 
> That said, the first one kinda fell flat for me. I mean, I really liked it, but a big factor in games for me is the replay factor. Once I got through the game the first time, it just didn't feel worth going back and playing again. I tried recently because it had been SO long, but I just couldn't stay interested. By the time I got to the part where there are asteroids coming at the ship and you have to shoot them from the turret, I was just done with it.
> 
> Anyway, should be cool.



That's how I felt about it. Awesome on the first play through, but second time round I didn't care for it. The additions they've made look good, I'm sure this will be just as entertaining.



projectjetfire said:


> I seriously hated that bit with the turret, so glad to get past that if Im being honest. Wrecked my brain and gets me all tense trying to target the guns properly. However, the bit where you have to kill the huge what looks like a "ladys private area" near the food stores is nigh on impossible.



Agreed on the asteroids, but disagreed on the Leviathan, that's the easiest part of the game!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 20, 2010)

The first one scared out of me 
I can't wait to play the second one, I just hope they won't go all RE5 on it and make it a 100% shooter


----------



## projectjetfire (Dec 21, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Agreed on the asteroids, but disagreed on the Leviathan, that's the easiest part of the game!



I found that well hard for some reason, but then, Im still using the Plasma cutter upgraded to buggery and the pulse rifle. Thats it!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2010)

projectjetfire said:


> I found that well hard for some reason, but then, Im still using the Plasma cutter upgraded to buggery and the pulse rifle. Thats it!



Get that Contact Beam upgraded ASAP


----------



## Uncle Remus (Dec 21, 2010)

*IM-822 Handheld Ore Cutter Line Gun* <<< Get this and watch them fall


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 21, 2010)

I still haven't played the first one 

Must play...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 27, 2010)

Who's played the demo?

It's definitely better than the first; better graphics, controls are more fluid and the weapons are more... believable? 

Impressed, roll on Jan 25th!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 27, 2010)

So looking forward to this, the first one was brilliant. I doubt the multiplayer will be that good, probably worth a few games but more of an add-on than a focal point like COD and Halo.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 27, 2010)

I dunno man, it might be. I was impressed with the Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood multiplayer. Needs work, but I bet the AC3 MP is excellent.


----------



## sentagoda (Dec 29, 2010)

Hope they make this one scarier and more intensa


----------



## AySay (Dec 29, 2010)

Just played the demo. Looks great. 
My only OCD issue with it is that the blue guide line thing looks bad in the new game...


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 29, 2010)

loved the first game, first game to get my hairs standing on end in an extremely long time, not even horror movies have down this kinda chill to me in the same frame of time

i played through it again just so i could upgrade everything 100% weapon and armour wise. but after the second play through i was of the same mind, not shocking anymore, felt more like rambo dispatching everything with my uber everything

very much looking forward to the 2nd one, hopefully it does it again, the opening scene in the first one with the creatures coming after you with me having no weapon, almost pissed myself LOL


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2011)

Bump, who has this? I'm up to chapter 6 now and so far it is amazing. 


A tip for anyone trying to get the 'Shock Therapy' achievement: shoot a pregnant necromorph with the javelin gun, wait for it to burst its little critters out and then use the secondary fire.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 29, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bump, who has this? I'm up to chapter 6 now and so far it is amazing.
> 
> 
> A tip for anyone trying to get the 'Shock Therapy' achievement: shoot a pregnant necromorph with the javelin gun, wait for it to burst its little critters out and then use the secondary fire.


 
It's at my girlfriends  going round tomorrow to steal it and play the shit out of it  

Cannot wait. Have you met an invincible nec like the one in the first yet?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2011)

Not yet, but there is one in it I believe, though different.

I downloaded a couple of armour/weapon packs, and one of them is like a 'vintage' suit. I reckon it's a Bioshock reference as it makes you kinda look like a Big Daddy.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I dunno man, it might be. I was impressed with the Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood multiplayer. Needs work, but I bet the AC3 MP is excellent.



It needs some tweaks like removal of the radar in advanced mode and the lag needs to be cut down, but it's fun.

To the op, I probably won't play dead space 2 because I never played the first one.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2011)

Dude find it second-hand or something, its amazing. Well worth playing. By the time you finish it, DS2 might be a bit cheaper in stores.

Also fuck the little kids with claws. Vicious little pricks.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I got the first one the other day. Fucking. Awesome. Just need to finish it, and then I can get 2


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 29, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude find it second-hand or something, its amazing. Well worth playing. By the time you finish it, DS2 might be a bit cheaper in stores.
> 
> Also fuck the little kids with claws. Vicious little pricks.



I might get it when it becomes a platinum hit with the first one, but for now, I can wait.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 29, 2011)

I could've gone out and bought this today.

However, playing it RIGHT NOW isn't worth £40/£45/£50/£55/£60(? ) to me 

I'll wait til it's the same value as the £23 HMV voucher I've got


----------



## s_the_fallen (Jan 30, 2011)

I pre ordered this from Best Buy and it still has no arrived yet! I played the demo and loved it.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 31, 2011)

as much as i want this game effin NOW, i will wait until this thing drops to $30-$40

as for DUKE NUKEM FOREVER i'm there on opening day


----------



## synrgy (Jan 31, 2011)

My nephew lent his copy of this to me last night. (He already beat it, and is returning to Afghanistan tomorrow for active duty, anyway.)

I've only played the first 20-30 minutes, but it's clearly different. I played the demo prior to that, and I got a good impression. (Issac has a JETPACK!)

The overall control/feel is MUCH less stiff/clunky. There are some new mechanics, and so far I've noticed that the plasma cutter seems to pack a little more wallop than it used to. All good things.

Now we'll see if it can hold my interest. 2 discs implies that it's going to be a long one, indeed.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 31, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude find it second-hand or something, its amazing. Well worth playing. By the time you finish it, DS2 might be a bit cheaper in stores.
> 
> Also fuck the little kids with claws. Vicious little pricks.


 
Little kids plus bloated babies =


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 1, 2011)

Just beat the game. So awesome. Much better than the first. Multiplayer is okay, nothing to rave about though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok now I want it


----------



## synrgy (Feb 2, 2011)

Beat it last night.

I think it's definitely better than the first one. Still, not sure how much replay value there is.

There are several sequences that simply blow the first one away. I don't want to spoil anything, but there are more than a couple sort of 'woah!' moments.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 2, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Beat it last night.
> 
> I think it's definitely better than the first one. Still, not sure how much replay value there is.
> 
> There are several sequences that simply blow the first one away. I don't want to spoil anything, but there are more than a couple sort of 'woah!' moments.


 
I think Hard Core mode might make it more replayable


----------



## synrgy (Feb 2, 2011)

Uncle Remus said:


> I think Hard Core mode might make it more replayable



For some, I'm sure, but I'm not that kind of player. I used to _attempt_ to be that guy, but generally speaking I don't bother any more.

Usually, when I get a new game (this one included) I do my first play through on whatever the easiest difficulty setting is. I want to get a good evaluation of the story and understanding of the level design, etc, without wanting to punch myself in the nuts repeatedly as I die over and over and over again like I do when playing the harder difficulties.

SOME games I'll go back and play again on harder difficulties. Mass Effect 1&2 come to mind. Beat both of those on 'insanity'. Still, there was much nut punching. 

Anyway, I guess the point is that in brutal honestly I thought the easiest difficulty for Dead Space 2 was hard enough!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 2, 2011)

I did it on normal right till the end, but on the last couple of chapters you fight _a lot_ of necromorphs including a regenerating 'ubermorph' which you can't kill and only slow down. I was on a bit where you have to get to the marker and run through literally dozens of necromorphs, and I had one bar of health left. Didn't help that even when a door shut behind me, they'd follow through soon after. I had to change the difficulty down to casual at that point. 

Fuck doing the game on hardcore. Barely any ammo or health, enemies harder to kill and you can only save three times, reverting to the last save point upon death. Fuck. That.

But if you do it, you get this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJnGQeaAgyc


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 2, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I did it on normal right till the end, but on the last couple of chapters you fight _a lot_ of necromorphs including a regenerating 'ubermorph' which you can't kill and only slow down. I was on a bit where you have to get to the marker and run through literally dozens of necromorphs, and I had one bar of health left. Didn't help that even when a door shut behind me, they'd follow through soon after. I had to change the difficulty down to casual at that point.
> 
> Fuck doing the game on hardcore. Barely any ammo or health, enemies harder to kill and you can only save three times, reverting to the last save point upon death. Fuck. That.
> 
> But if you do it, you get this.




Just completed it on veteran (bloody hard). Liked it a lot. Definately an improvement over the first, much more polished.

Gonna give Zealot a go with my uprgraded weapons etc. then try my luck on hard core. 

The difficulty is my favourite part of Dead Space, running away with only a bar of health and seeing a necromorph screaming behind you


----------



## s_the_fallen (Feb 3, 2011)

Just got the game yesterday. Chapter 1 is pretty cool.
Multiplayer is a mess. Maybe I need to give it a few more tries.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 3, 2011)

I really like the multiplayer, I just wish they'd done more with it. Having a survival mode would've been awesome. Basically Nazi zombies with necromorphs.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a quick question to all that have played through the game......is there another irritating asteroids style minigame in this one?


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 5, 2011)

Nope. Not that it really matters, that was like a 5 minute part of Dead Space 

This game is god damn amazing. Very big improvement over the first. The gameplay is really nicely done, I never got bored, there was always variation, and the upgrades/suits/node use part of the game seemed much more developed here. THE ENDING WAS AMAZING! 

This makes me think EA doesn't actually suck at owning companies, after driving all their other big names down the drain (in terms of repetitive, productive creation of boring games)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 5, 2011)

The ending was sick. The whole storyline and dialogue was well written, and you see a lot more of Issac's character shining through this time, especially since he spends more time without his helmet on. Lots of twists and turns.

Also some of the interactive cutscenes are amazing. Especially the one with the tormentor, holy shit.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Feb 9, 2011)

I've yet to play it, but multiplayer kinda sucks from what I've heard. Then again I'm probably only going to play story mode so it doesn't really bother me. I'll be playing it this weekend for hours


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 9, 2011)

The game is simply awesome. I like that they seem to have upped the difficulty a bit from the previous one. The new weapons work really well and it's fun coming up with new ways to use them. I think my favorite new gun is the detonator so far... The javelin gun is cool, but I can already impale the necromorphs w/ parts of other necromorphs... Only perk is electrocution... Meh...

Also... I'm digging the graphics, but why is the game 2 discs long? Doesn't seem long enough to need that, but I didn't develop it. 

EDIT: ^^ I can't see multiplayer being all that exciting... Basically they're taking what left 4 dead did and applying the exact same concept to Dead Space... Left 4 Dead did it better.


----------



## redskyharbor (Feb 9, 2011)

I just came off after a fairly long session, I'm right before the end and I've got that feeling like after you watch an awesome film or something, and it leaves you numb, mouth wide open and contemplating life and everything.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 9, 2011)

redskyharbor said:


> I just came off after a fairly long session, I'm right before the end and I've got that feeling like after you watch an awesome film or something, and it leaves you numb, mouth wide open and contemplating life and everything.


 
Funny. I think I had a similar feeling upon completing it.. not entirely sure where it came from


----------



## redskyharbor (Feb 9, 2011)

Haha, it is rather emotionally draining. Without trying to spoil anything, the gunship left me rather gobsmacked.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 9, 2011)

The 'Nicole' sub plot is amazing too. Thumbs up for that part of the game, was done really well


----------



## redskyharbor (Feb 9, 2011)

It's extremely well done, even though they play the monster closet card quite a lot, the psychologically rattling parts even it out


----------



## synrgy (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't wanna spoil anything, so I'm phrasing this carefully, but:

Did the "eye thing" fuck up anybody else? At first I was just sitting there staring, like, "okay.. cutscene.. nothing's happening.. uhm.. wtf.." and finally I started touching the controller again and realized what was happening. By the time I finished doing what I had to do, I felt kinda violated.


----------



## redskyharbor (Feb 9, 2011)

I messed it up the first time, so I nearly pissed everywhere.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 9, 2011)

redskyharbor said:


> I just came off after a fairly long session, I'm right before the end and I've got that feeling like after you watch an awesome film or something, and it leaves you numb, mouth wide open and contemplating life and everything.


 
Yeah man I felt that at the end, especially


Spoiler



with the double ending, where Issac sits down as the place is going to explode, and the credits start rolling, I was like nooooo Issac  but then that woman comes back for him. And that look he gives her at the end echoed the end of the first game really well


 
It was very well written for a game. Dare I say it, my favourite campaign over God Of War 3, COD4, Run Like Hell, Halo 3 and Bioshock 2. I'm currently doing my second run through of the game, on survivalist.



synrgy said:


> I don't wanna spoil anything, so I'm phrasing this carefully, but:
> 
> Did the "eye thing" fuck up anybody else? At first I was just sitting there staring, like, "okay.. cutscene.. nothing's happening.. uhm.. wtf.." and finally I started touching the controller again and realized what was happening. By the time I finished doing what I had to do, I felt kinda violated.


 
That scene is one of the best scenes in any game imo. So cringey and just...gargh. Scariest part of the game and there are no fucking monsters.  Needless to say, I fucked up the first time. I showed my mum the cutscene and it was hilarious.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 9, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I don't wanna spoil anything, so I'm phrasing this carefully, but:
> 
> Did the "eye thing" fuck up anybody else? At first I was just sitting there staring, like, "okay.. cutscene.. nothing's happening.. uhm.. wtf.." and finally I started touching the controller again and realized what was happening. By the time I finished doing what I had to do, I felt kinda violated.


 

I messed up first time too. woops 

and just for the record 

####SPOILER####

Going back on the ishimura if only briefly was awesome. Makes me want to play one again


----------



## redskyharbor (Feb 9, 2011)

Revisiting the Ishimura was creepy as hell. Standing in that tram and hearing the words "Medical Deck", you just know it's not gonna be good. I do need to buy the first one again though.

Edit: They should put a disclaimer on the box saying that it can and most probably will cause numbness.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 9, 2011)

If you want to write a spoiler, you can put [ SPOILER ] [/ SPOILER ] only with no spaces inbetween the brackets and it will make a green block people can highlight to see spoilers.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> If you want to write a spoiler, you can put [ SPOILER ] [/ SPOILER ] only with no spaces inbetween the brackets and it will make a green block people can highlight to see spoilers.


 
Thanks a lot 

To be fair though, if people are reading this thread and havnt already got this game they really should!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 9, 2011)

This is true.  

Apparently Dead Space 2 got into a bit of trouble after people thought it was taking the piss out of scientology a bit. 

Also, this is the guy who does the voice of Issac. They need to do a film and they need to cast him as the lead.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 27, 2011)

This is the best game I have ever played.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

Just tried it on Normal.

Fucking impossible


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2011)

I started it on normal, its pretty damn hard. Though, when I did it on zealot because it was a new game+ I found it easier than normal because I had all my gear.

That said, hardcore looks fucking ridiculous. Only 3 saves, barely any ammo or health and death reverts to last save.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2011)

I've found normal fine until the children's section where you are on a stage. There's literally no way I can progress from there as I have no ammo and no health.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh yeah that bit is seriously fucking difficult. The worst bit for me was the last level where you have to sprint to the marker amongst these dozens of necromorphs. I had one bar of health and no health packs.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah fuck the end, fuck it in the ass.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2011)

Blitzed the stage, I think last night I was just too tipsy to figure it out


----------



## GATA4 (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought the first Dead Space a few days ago and have been playing it practically non-stop haha...it's an amazing game. I'm on Chapter 11 I think.

All this talk about DS2 is really getting me ancy 

EDIT - beat the game about 2 hours ago on Easy difficulty...got a bunch of shit unlocked and am ready to move to the harder difficulty. we'll see if the replay value is all this thread has cracked it up to be haha.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 7, 2011)

FINALLY got Dead Space 2 this past weekend.

as i don't like doing things the easy way i went normal, and yes it has some pretty stiky spots, some annoying, others downright frustrating, ESPECIALLZY the end where i have to blast Nicole to get to the heart of the Marker.

seeing a convergence event was cool but i still dunno what it's supposed to mean

gunna play through again on the next difficulty setting and max the rest of my gear, then go for Hardcore, cus i want that foam hand cannon, that shit is too funny and awesome to pass up.

beat it, and will play it again and again until i'm this games fucking god lol

sorry for the bump, but i didn't wanna buy this game when it was 60 bucks, got it for $27 this weekend and i am loving it


----------

